# Dupli Color



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm thinking of spraying my diy guitar with Dupli-Color. Does any has experienced with Dupli-Color from Canadian Tire on guitar and does colour come out pretty good. I'm worry about the paint is made for metal surface, I think and won't be as good adhesive to wood as wood paint. Any body has experienced can share you experience would be helpful before I spend the money on prime and paint.







Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Dunno about that brand, but Gibson custom colours from the 60s were all auto paint.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Should be fine with a good primer coat, right?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I used to spray automotive Dupont base coat/clear coat black paint over wood. Turned out well and I never had a problem with it coming off. I've never tried that paint you pictured up, but it looks interesting. I'll be looking for it next time I'm in a CT

This tele was painted with automotive paint.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

It will work just fine. Seal the guitar with something first - Shellac is best; Zinsser BIN is a good product to use. It is a shellac-based high-hide primer. It sticks to anything and anything sticks to it. Give that a good level sand, apply a few coats of automotive primer, then your Duplicolor. If you want a high-gloss, clear coat over top.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes duplicolour is fine

It's acrylic laquer.
Pu it over primer and you'll be fine.
I like Zinsser BIN, especially if you can get it in a spray can.

I have not heard anything good about the duplicolour clear coat, but I have not actually used it.
I topcoat with watco from home depot.

Nathan


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I like krylon paint more. It goes on nice has a better nozzle, but it takes longer to cure.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> I like krylon paint more. It goes on nice has a better nozzle, but it takes longer to cure.


The nozzle on Duplicolor rattle cans isn't very good at all. When I need to use the stuff, I remove it and replace with the nozzle from primer. Much less spatter this way. 

I use my spray equipment whenever I can, although for solid colour it doesn't always make sense to buy a whole can, nor go through the work of cleaning the gun especially if just for one body.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

the krylon tip can be turned for two spray patterns which is really helpful as well.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

My strat is krylon painted. Not even a topcoat. I did use duplicolor primer under it because I had started the job when I chose the paint... 

So far no issues and I am happy with the results.


----------

